# What to !!



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

Hi all
I have just come back from holiday to a mess of a tank covered in algae ( green slime and brown ) and plants not looking good. I have'nt done a water change for 16 days the fish were feed with a automatic feeder once day on low dose just enough for my fish stock, the co2 has dropped form 3bps to under 1bps.
What should i do solve this...
1) water change and clean as much off as i can and reset co2 and ferts
2) as above plus add algae exit
3) do a complete strip down

thanks in advance for any help offered


----------



## colinquilliam1 (8 Oct 2017)

Marky, put a pic up so i can see how bad it is. Loads of options but depends on your setup. Strip down is a last resort. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

some pics


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

more pics


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

this one was before i went on holiday


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

more info - light on for 6 hours 2 x t5 28w with one reflector on the rear tube co2 normally 3bps and drop checker lime green - ferts 20ml profito once a week after weekly 40% water change - 25 harlequin rasbora fed once a day + 3 otocinclus


----------



## colinquilliam1 (8 Oct 2017)

It looks like its mainly on the floor which hints at un eaten food. 

If its slimey you could hoover most of it up. You can add black mollys who will eat the lot in a few days, amano shrimp will do the same but takes longer. Do a full light out for a few days or you can dose hydrogen peroxide 3% proof. Most places like boots sell it at 6%. Add some distilled water to dilute it. You can get a cheap medicine syringe & just squirt it straight on. If its on the leaves higher up, lower the water level and spray it on. Leave it for 30 mins then refil. It bubbles like mad but thats because it converts to o2 when its in water. Fish love it

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

I have watched the automatic food feeder and the fish eat all the food delivered, the pogostemon erectus looks like it has died and the monte carlo is brown and looks dead will these recover?
will try hydrogen peroxide, i might try a couple of black mollies, no aquatics near me stock amano shrimps i tried a few months back to get some, I'm begin to think the bio load from the fish is too high and that has caused the problem along side missing my weekly 40% w/c


----------



## GHNelson (8 Oct 2017)

Hi
If it smells it could be Cyanobacteria!
Order for the day is the largest water change you can do ....syphon out the algae as much as possible!
If its Blue/Green it is mostly down to low Nitrate levels and other factors mentioned in this article *below!*

*Description* This isn't a true algae, but a bacteria called cyanobacteria that is able to photosynthesise. Covers everything in a blue/green slimy mat. Easily peels off but grows back again very quickly. It can smell pretty foul. It is very commonly found in the substrate and especially along the front glass where is receives light.
*Cause* Often caused by very low nitrates. It is fairly common to have it growing in the substrate against the front glass from where it can spread. Sometimes it appears with new setups that have had light and ammonia present at some point. Dirty substrates and filters may also bring it on. Poor water circulation is another possible cause.
*Removal* A blackout is the best method for this. Clean out as much of the algae as you can and do a 30 to 50% water change. If your nitrates are low then add some potassium nitrate to get levels to 20ppm. Remove CO2 and add an airstone. Turn off lights and cover the whole tank so no light can enter. Leave it for 3 to 4 days. No peeking and no feeding - fish will be fine without food for this period. After 3 to 4 days remove the covers and do a 30 - 50% water change. Remove airstone and start CO2. You will need to dose nitrates to keep them dropping too low again. Make sure your substrate and filter doesn't become too clogged up with mulm and also make sure you have good water circulation around the whole tank.
Another option is to treat with Maracyn which is an anti-biotic. Seems to work well but may affect the biological filter. In the UK it is illegal to purchase Maracyn without first getting a prescription for it from a vet.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (8 Oct 2017)

Where in cheshire are you? Pets at home stock them. Monte carlo should come back, i think your others should too. May be an idea to cut back on feeding too. What is your light period?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (8 Oct 2017)

I feed once every few days. That forces them to forrage around

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

thanks hogan the reply you posted has got me thinking you maybe right, will do full test on the tank tomorrow and post results


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

colinquilliam1 said:


> Where in cheshire are you? Pets at home stock them. Monte carlo should come back, i think your others should too. May be an idea to cut back on feeding too. What is your light period?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Ellesmere port - light period 6hrs 2x28w t5 one tube with a refector


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

colinquilliam1 said:


> I feed once every few days. That forces them to forrage around
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


I'll cut the feeding to every other day


----------



## colinquilliam1 (8 Oct 2017)

I am over that way soon, been asked to do a tank, maybe 2 at the blue planet aquarium.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (8 Oct 2017)

colinquilliam1 said:


> I am over that way soon, been asked to do a tank, maybe 2 at the blue planet aquarium.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


I'm only up the road from the blue planet send me a PM if you want a brew and look at this mess lol


----------



## colinquilliam1 (8 Oct 2017)

Will do mate

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (10 Oct 2017)

water test results before water change
ph-7
no3-0
nh4-0
i have tested twice for nitrate (no-3) and both times the result is 0


----------



## Kezzab (10 Oct 2017)

I had much the same coming back from hols. Syphon it out. Water change. Repeat many times. About a month later its pretty much gone.


----------



## MarkyP (10 Oct 2017)

just done a 75% w/c and removed as much algae as i could, will test the water later after co2 and lights on. Some of my plants have started to rot and i cant find one of my otto's


----------



## MarkyP (10 Oct 2017)

water tests after w/c and co2 on for 4.5hrs and lights on for 2hrs
ph-7
no3-2.5ppm
nh4-0
hardness-7.5 clarke 
conductivity-225ms

as you can see my water is soft and after a w/c the nitrate is only 2.5ppm in the tank and only 8ppm out of the tap, should i try and buffer the nitrate level?


----------



## MarkyP (10 Oct 2017)

just found the missing otto he's alive and well


----------



## Bacms (10 Oct 2017)

Same experience after coming from holidays here. I have been having problems with cyanobacteria for a while and BBA, so three weeks of complete neglect while on holiday destroyed most of it. After returning I have vacuumed the tank, upped the CO2 and replace the plants that were covered in algae and it now about a month later looks great again. I am actually typing this looking at it so there is hope


----------



## MarkyP (10 Oct 2017)

I'm leaning towards a complete strip down but i'm going to try trimming effected plants and two large w/c a week for the next 3 weeks then if there's no sign of improvement i'll strip the tank and rescape


----------



## colinquilliam1 (10 Oct 2017)

If i can i will pop over this weekend mate

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (11 Oct 2017)

colinquilliam1 said:


> If i can i will pop over this weekend mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


ok - colin


----------



## Cactusface (12 Oct 2017)

HI Collin,
                 I find Hydrogen Peroxide very hard to purchase locally!  You do know that you can make bombs or explosives with it! So for security reasons lots of places don't keep it (Even my local Boots, in Leicester). I have only been able to get it on eBay, the last stuff I got was 9% here's I hope a link to my last post about it. https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/algae-issue-from-empty-co2-bottle.50909/#post-501642  Hope it helps, Regards
Mel.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (12 Oct 2017)

Yes i know cactusface. 

My advice would be mention it to your local chemist, explain what it is to be used for and most importantly, DONT WEAR A BALACLAVA WHEN YOU WALK IN.

jokes aside. Boots sell 6% proof. I buy distilled water to mix it 50/50 down to 3%. I show them pics of what i do if they ask too. Point to remember, its not illegal to buy it and unless they think you are making bombs there is no reason why they cant sell it. My local chemist stock it just for me now. Speak to the store manager if need be and explain your concerns. Should be fine

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (14 Oct 2017)

The tank is back on track thanks to ' colinquilliam1 ' coming over today and cleaning the green slime out and a rescape - will post some pics tomorrow when things have settled a bit.
cheers Colin for the time and effort in helping me


----------



## colinquilliam1 (14 Oct 2017)

You're welcome mate. Tell your wife she makes nice coffee lol

Glad you liked the new look and those plants will grow up the back quite well now they have more room. Get back on ebay and sell thise cuttings when they come up lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (15 Oct 2017)

some pics


----------



## MarkyP (15 Oct 2017)

pic


----------



## colinquilliam1 (15 Oct 2017)

Looks great mate...whoever did that for you is amazing!!! Lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

